# By the way



## ballalavita

Just wanted to know how to say this in Turkish, thanks!


----------



## AlpArslan

Well.. This is not a word-to-word translation, but we say "Bu arada".

"By the way, what's the time?"
- Bu arada, saat kaç?


----------



## Volcano

_*-sırası gelmişken,bu arada *_
_*
*Can you give us a sentence which is including "by the way"**.So we can translate it with its suitable meaning*_


----------



## ballalavita

Yes! thank you for your help, It's " By the way, how're you feeling today?


----------



## Volcano

ballalavita said:


> Yes! thank you for your help, It's " By the way, how're you feeling today?



*Bu arada,bugün nasılsın ?*


----------



## AlpArslan

"Bu arada, bugün kendini nasıl hissediyorsun?"


----------



## Volcano

*Bu arada, bugün kendini nasıl hissediyorsun? - By the way, how are you feeling yourself today ?* *is better*


----------



## AlpArslan

Volcano said:


> *Bu arada, bugün kendini nasıl hissediyorsun? - By the way, how are you feeling yourself today ?* *is better*



The word-to-word translation of "By the way, how're you feeling today" is "Bu arada, bugün nasıl hissediyorsun", but this translation is kinda lacks the meaning in Turkish, so it is better to say "Bu arada, bugün *kendini * nasıl hissediyorsun?".

Likewise, the exact translation of "Bu arada, bugün kendini nasıl hissediyorsun?" is "By the way, how are you feeling (do you feel) *yourself * today?", but in my experience, this is a very rare or even incorrect way of saying. "yourself" could be needed if one would say "By the way, how are you feeling yourself as a knight today?"


----------

